# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  Sint Eustatius

## zcrambler

I know this is the Saba forum but seems like Statia gets lumped together with it sometimes and there isn't a Statia Forum.  Anyone have much experience visiting Sint Eustatius?  I am going to spend a couple of nights there and always like to hear about others experiences.  Really looking forward to it and looking at past event pages it appears I might catch the Christmas parade, woohoo!

To keep this Saba related, I am spending some days there as well.  So open to any experiences but I am reading through a lot of the older threads below.

Thanks

----------


## candyed

Youve posted on a St. Barths forum.  You are welcome here. Ive always been drawn to Statia since it was the first to recognize our independence.  Have a great trip.
Ed Bernard

----------


## Theresa

My only experience with Statia was landing there for a quick drop off/pick up on the way to Saba. We were unable to land on Saba due to wind, so we moved onto Statia before trying again (successfully).

We’ve always been curious though, so please do share your experience. 

As for Saba, we absolutely loved it. We’ve made two trips and definitely plan to return. I’ve never been anywhere so remote. At night, the sound of tree frogs was deafening.  The hiking was amazing. Sadly, we don’t dive, but everyone we encountered raved about it. 

One of our visits was in December. I was very, very chilly at night. The Christmas winds are very brisk at that elevation. 

Have a a wonderful trip.  The landing and takeoff are truly the thrill of a lifetime.

----------


## Peter NJ

My brother many years ago stayed at The Old Gin House Hotel absolutely loved it...

----------


## NancySC

Saba, have been there once, 1975 I think...from SXM...day trip, was exciting, when leaving & beginning the ride down the runway, I called to the pilot from where I sat opposite the door, said door still open, his response was, well slam it ! So the man travelling with me did !  No guard rails & open door on the VW van freaked me out, still does, like it was yesterday !

----------


## zcrambler

> My brother many years ago stayed at The Old Gin House Hotel absolutely loved it...



Looking like this is where I am going to stay.

----------


## zcrambler

> Saba, have been there once, 1975 I think...from SXM...day trip, was exciting, when leaving & beginning the ride down the runway, I called to the pilot from where I sat opposite the door, said door still open, his response was, well slam it ! So the man travelling with me did !  No guard rails & open door on the VW van freaked me out, still does, like it was yesterday !



Sounds like fun.  My Dad grew up in the Caribbean and he has lots of similar stories like this from many of the islands.

----------

